# custom decals



## Alpha (Sep 19, 2002)

Anyone make Custom r/c decals?


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

Ross at Dr Graphix does an excellent job from what I am told. Here is his email address: [email protected]

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Alpha check out this link.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=86646

I just posted some picks as well of my car with graphix done by Dr. Graphix.


----------



## buckrogers519 (May 19, 2004)

*Custom decals - that's my middle name*

Anyone interested in custom decals...please give me a holler. I do produce custom decals, from design to production, let me know what yer after..

Buck "Custom Decals" Rogers
[email protected]
www.r2-c2.com


----------

